# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Green IT, phnomne de mode ou relle volution ?

## ma_la

Bonjour  tous,

Je voulais connaitre votre avis, 
pour vous le concept de Green IT est un simple phnomne de mode ou une relle volution ?
Selon vous qu'elles seraient les prconnisations  mettre en place pour que justement cela devienne plus qu'un simple argument marketing mais une relle volution !

Merci d'avance

----------


## Lyche

C'est un peu  la mode ces derniers temps avec tous les gouvernements qui se tapent les uns sur les autres pour se dire "respectueux" de l'environnement. Je pense aussi que a tombe  pique question "conomie" puisque a permet de proposer un pseudo renouvellement par une "nouvelle gnration" d'informatique qui n'est en faite que la suite logique du dveloppement.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est un peu  la mode ces derniers temps avec tous les gouvernements qui se tapent les uns sur les autres pour se dire "respectueux" de l'environnement. Je pense aussi que a tombe  pique question "conomie" puisque a permet de proposer un pseudo renouvellement par une "nouvelle gnration" d'informatique qui n'est en faite que la suite logique du dveloppement.


 ::ccool:: 






> Selon vous qu'elles seraient les prconnisations  mettre en place pour que justement cela devienne plus qu'un simple argument marketing mais une relle volution !


Lutter contre les changements de softs et de hard incessants  ::P: 

Et donc accepter de penser  optimiser du code,  ne pas vouloir "le truc qui roule  200  l'heure", etc etc...


Difficile....


Beaucoup plus que de se donner bonne conscience en se disant "green IT", mais en consommant comme un malade...

 ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

oui, c'est bien ce que je dis, c'est plus un problme conomique et d'image de marque que de relle conscience cologique. Tu le dis toi mme c'est un bon moyen de faire des conomies, de plus tre reconnu comme entreprise "cologique" peut rapporter des clients, tout n'est qu'conomie...

----------


## tchize_

Pour al rduction de consommation des processeurs, honntement, c'est pour nous une bonne ide que les fondeur s'y soient mis depuis quelque temps. Quand vous commandez un serveur de calcul qui tourne en continu avec 5.000 CPU dedans, un conomie de 50W / CPU, on le sent dj srieusement sur la facture lectrique.

Pour ce qui est d'viter le gaspillage en changeant les bcanes rguilirement, y a rien  faire. Quand t'as un service  assurer  tes utilisateur et qu'une machine "morte" te coute de l'argent  chaque heure d'arrt qui passe, t'es oblig de t'aligner sur la garantie. Et tant que le standard industriel sera de te fournir du matos garanti maximum 5 ans, les entreprises resteront oblige de remplacer leur parc critique tous les 5 ans maximum. Avec les temps ncessaires  la migration, compte un nouveau serveur de calcul tous les 3 ou 4 ans!

Amliorer les connaissances des DEVs pour qu'il "ralentissent" leur code, c'est pas une mauvaise ide, mais c'est parfois trs long et douloureux, surtout quand tu dois expliquer  un gars qui code comme un bousin que tout son code est  jeter, alors que a fait deux ans qu'il bosse dessus. (Croyez moi, j'ai vu a arriver, des codes refuss en production car dangereux pour la machine)

----------

